# built for speed



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres that just come off the drying wheel hope u guys like.























.


----------



## castmasterdee (Mar 15, 2008)

Those are nice... good job


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Those look fabulous and they do look like they were built for speed! I really like the bottom one. By the way I drew my first gills with a paper clip and am really pleased with how it turned out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Those look great...#1 and #3 are my favorites...both in design and color patterns...very nice!!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats some really nice work. Especially like the bottom bait and its eye treatment.


----------

